# What's That Falling!?!?!



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Listen to this.....I woke up this morning to find this strange white stuff all over the ground and our vehicles. Believe it or not, it was falling from the sky! I kept falling all morning until about noon, then it stopped. The natives in this area call it "SNOUGH". not sure of the spelling. Apparently they get that here from time to time. Huh, first time I saw it this year. *


----------



## chesterlawn (Nov 9, 2005)

I think i heard about that stuff to.Rumor has it ,it used to happen now and then in the winter.Good luck.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes you are correct...although the proper spelling would be "snow". Snow used to fall on a quite regular basis some years ago... unfortunately this weather event is becoming more and more of a thing of the past... soon it will be nothing more than a legend like the Edsel...


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> *Listen to this.....I woke up this morning to find this strange white stuff all over the ground and our vehicles. Believe it or not, it was falling from the sky! I kept falling all morning until about noon, then it stopped. The natives in this area call it "SNOUGH". not sure of the spelling. Apparently they get that here from time to time. Huh, first time I saw it this year. *


Be WERY, WERY CAREFUL!!! (as are pal Elmer Fudd would put it!)Don't play or stay outside in that stuff for too long!! I hear it's VERY ADDICTING!! That can't be good for your health! I think I actually seen some of that stuff a long,long time ago! PicassSnow :salute:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Those big yellow,red or white things that look like dozer blades that you see sitting in driveways are called snow plows.They are used to move snow around and make piles. They are not really meant to be sitting in one place for so long.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Ohhhhhh, I thought they were funny looking lawn ornaments.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

i have 2 of those so called "snow plows" now i know what they are used for. next time it. if it ever snows again ill be sure to push snow into piles with them


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The weather man tonight said with _glee_: 
"We are ontrack to have the least Snow-est January on record"
Why are they so happy it's not snowing? Is snow bad? Is snow-est a word?


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

Can some one post pics of this so called "snough"? I haven't seen it in so long not sure what it is.:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

At least someone is getting it. Anyway to email everyone some? Gonna have to park the trucks around the pool again and pray for lake effect? :crying:


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

Does NY get snow? 1 plow so far in DEC.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have heard that legend has it, that if _lake effect snow_ is falling at all, _Watertown* NY*_ is getting it. A City called Cleveland and the area around it used to get _lake effect snow_ but it's not happened in at least a month or more?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

snow?? is that like rain but colder or something like that. its raining here now :realmad:


----------

